# Lighting a 60 gallon tank



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I am curious what kind of 48" lighting I should get. I have done a lot of searching. I found Aquatraders but dont think it is a quality product and dont want to have to replace it any time soon. I have browsed ebay looking at t5 HO and founda couple of hydroponic and tek set ups. I have browsed many sights looking at various t5 fixtures. I like the tek lights but can't really bring myself to spend that much on lighting. I have also looked at AH supply and think this is probably my best bet.

I like the options more light gives you, but I dont want it quite as extreme as my 29 gallon with two 65w cf.(coralife) 

I was thinking 2-3 wpg. How good of spread do the AH supply kits have can they cover 15 in wide from resting on the glass or will I have to raise them. 

Would 2 65 AH supply kits and 1 40w T-12 be enough light to grow Ludwigia "Cuba" and glosso. I am trying to be cheap so I can also get pressurized co2.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

look into DIYing a T5 setup.

See  herefor ballasts, I have bought from him before and wes very pleased. Check out www.reefgeek for the rest of the individual components. I bet you could build as good a hood as the Tek for half the cost. From my research, the individual reflectors in the Tek are its selling point and they can be obtained seperately from either Tek or IceCap. I would make a 3 or 4 bulb light.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I have looked on ebay for ballasts and didnt see any the link you gave me doesnt have any more at the moment. I have been to reefgeek and would be interested in their bulbs and reflectors if I can find a cheap ballast. I guess I will have to make a hood. I think the hood will make the tank look nicer anyways.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Just keep your eyes peeled or email that guy. I bought a couple from him a month ago, seems like a recurring theme for him


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

ok I will try to contact him. I thought it was kind of a one time thing since he is only selling 4 items at the moment.


----------



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

search for "workhorse 7" and "VHO T-5 PC 4 CHANNEL MIRROR FINISH REFLECTOR" on ebay. I got a reflector from that guy and it is great. It doesn't have that little bump immediately above the bulb but the rest of the shape and the finish is excellent.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I didnt think a workhorse 7 could run 4-54w t5's. The reflector is too wide for my tank. My tank is only 15in wide thats over 16 in" thats not that big of a deal but I would have to design a hood specifically for it that lifts the whole reflector up at once. I appreciate the suggestions though. And I like the idea of DIY if it saves money but I think I will keep looking reflector wise but the ballast definetly interests me. Their any cheap reflectors that might come in pairs that would allow me to lift ony have the lid at a time.

I found this tek light fixture do you think this is a good deal or could I get the same thing for less some where else. I like the cheap factor of the DIY but dont have anything to put them in and dont want it to look like crap which is a sure thing if I build it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/TEK-LIGHT-T5-HO-4ft-4-LAMP-FLUORESCENT-LIGHTING_W0QQitemZ7757250447QQcategoryZ42225QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

If you go to www.fullham.com and put in the bulb arrangement you want it will tell you what ballast you need. I think 4x54 watt is possible with the workhorse 7 or 8, but you'll have to double check.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

You are right a fulham 7 will run the 4 t5 HO thanks for the link. I will look into this but if is more or the same price as two ballasts I will go with the two ballasts so I can have half of the bulbs on at a time.


----------



## andy_mac (Apr 3, 2006)

*What I did!*

Hey there, I just set up a 48" wide 77 gallon. I have a conventional hagon canopy, so I used two 56 watt corallife T-5's and modified their hanging brackets. Basically I just added three 90 degree bends in the slide out hangers to lower the lights into my tank. Spaced properly my two 40 watt canopy bulbs are still effective. I'm about 2.6 WPG you'd be much more. You might have to lower your water line and use some electrical tape to hide it. ( actually looks really good. Hope that helps.
Andy


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

I have nothing but good things to say about Catalina Aquarium. Just make sure you specify the bulb change.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

What are the reflectors like on the catalinas pc and the t5 retros. Is it cramped like the jebo and the cora life. THe prices fall between the coralife and jebo so whats the quality like. I have been looking for t5 ballasts for cheap and the link dennis spoiled me price wise with that link. I am pretty overwhelmed with the options out there mh, t5, vho, pc, and all the different brands. I have been searching for lighting for a couple of months and haven't really gotten much further. I appreciate the suggestions hopefully I can decide. Good thing I am in no rush or this would be a lot harder.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Has anyone bought anything from Ballastwise.com I found this balast that will run 2*54 t5 HO. And its about 45 for the two ballasts with the shipping and sales tax (they are in CA). I will keep looking but I was wondering how good of a deal this was for a non ebay store.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm in the same situation as you are. I'm in California with a 60 gallon tank and I also want 2-3 WPG lighting. I was thinking of getting the 48" 130 watt power compact from Aquatraders for $46 bucks or the 108 watt T5 lighting. I'm not a DIY-ing type of guy so if I do buy the power compact, I'll tell you the quality of it


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I would stick with a known brand. The workhorse ballasts are already in the affordable range.


----------

